
Are Front End Development Skills Enough for a Career? - yangshun
https://yangshun.im/blog/2019/11/03/front-end-development-enough-career
======
leed25d
If you seek a career in the software arts, you will have to run to keep up no
matter what specialization you choose. At least so it seems to me. (I have
been a professional programmer continuously since 1974, but I actually wrote
my first program in 1964 or so).

